# 2013 Škoda Octavia vRS - Grechniq C1 & EXO



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Firstly I'd like to say a thank you to nichol4s for his help and use of his unit, been a massive help and I wouldn't of been able to do it without him.

Today was finally the day we got chance to get my new car protected. Iv had it around 4 weeks and covered 1500miles in it.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

We started by cleaning the already protected wheels, using the last of my Auto Finesse Imperial. They are coated with Carpro DLUX which I am very impressed with and highly recommend, the wheels are acceptably clean with just a power wash.








[/URL][/IMG]

Next was to make a start of the car. We firstly snow foamed with a mixture of CarChem snow and Meg's APC to loosen up the dirt. This was left to dwell for 5 minuted before rinsing off. Note Gtechniq G1 doing its job on the windows.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Nick doing as he is told








[/URL][/IMG]

The car was washed and rinsed off again. I carried out the iron x earlier in the week, it was in a right state and helped save some time for today:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

We gave it another blast with iron x with only minimal contamination left, we also gave the car a hit with Tardis which made light work of the tar on the rear bumper.

The next process was to clay the car however I believe with all the decontamination preventing the clay bar to be affective. On completion we snow foamed the car again to ensure all Tardis and iron x was removed before drying and getting the car inside ready for polishing.








[/URL][/IMG]

Once the car was dry we stood back and looked at the gloss on the car and was fairly impressed however I wanted to give it a one stage machine using Sonax Perfect Finish using he Flex 3401 and Lake Country CCS light polishing pads. I was very very very happy with gloss it gave us:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Before starting the protection process we wiped the car down with IPA and Carpro Eraser to ensure all polishing oils were removed.

We applied the Gtechniq C1 to the fresh paint which was a little difficult to apply at first however went on with no major issues, the car was left fairly glossy after a final buff. We left the car for 2 hours due to time restrictions. In the meantime nick made a start giving the inside a smarten up using Swissvax Protection Matt whichever e both nearly had a heart attack when we had a look how much a 250ml bottle is but nice to work with:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I also applied another layer of Gtechniq G1 to the glass.

I began to seal the underside of the bonnet and door shuts which Swissvax Crystal Rock, then engine bay was also dressed with 303 Aerospace protectant:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

We then applied and tried the Gyeon Tyre dressing after the great reviews. Nick forced cured this and applied 2 layers in total to hopefully give maximum durability.








[/URL][/IMG]

The final stage was to apply 2 layers on Gtechniq EXO and this was definitely the icing on the cake. This made the paintwork epically smooth and glossy and I was amazed how well the car looked. We applied EXO to the Plastic Trim, window rubber and all paintwork.








[/URL][/IMG]

the final checks were made before taking her outside:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Here's the final finished photos:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Heres a little video after a week of the EXO, car is absolutely scruffy at this point and the sheeting is unbelievable...LOVE IT:

http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums...23AD5161-896-00000073E55177BC_zps4a8ee7f2.mp4

Thank you for reading.

Rob


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Really good looking Skoda. Love your alloys 👍

Great work the two of you with the Gtechniq products. You can't really go wrong with them. C1 and EXO are a stunning combination.
Good work


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks very good Rob.

Now you can kick back and enjoy the car!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice job, nice looking car


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking good Rob, looking forward to doing my new car with C1/EXo combo. I'll be coming to you for tips now achieving a finish like that :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys,  it was one of them feelings when we pulled it outside..."yes i know why i bought that car". 

Love it, over the moon with finish and the products, shame its raining now but its sheeting water like nothing iv seen .

Thanks again.

Rob


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks good Rob!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking very nice.

Does this have the 184hp 2.0 tdi?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Looking very nice.
> 
> Does this have the 184hp 2.0 tdi?


Thank you  It does yes, i went for DSG also.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Thank you  It does yes, i went for DSG also.


How do you find it in general and also in comparison to the old 170hp 2.0 tdi?


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice gloss and nice job.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Nice car!

Did you attempt to clay on paint whilst tardis on it?  I have already found that tardis melts clay into a mushy mess. I'll not make that error again. I do find claying whilst iron-X is suddsy works though.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Made the right choice on the alloys then :thumb:
I waaaant your car man! It looks even sweeter after having some skilled attention and products lavished upon its worthy form


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## CrippleRacer1 (Oct 31, 2013)

White looks sweet, when it cleaned. Great car, great work.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice rob

how did you find the sonax with the vrg??

i didnt like it ,but on the rotary its a revelation


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

The pictures do not do this car justice at all! 

It was a pleasure to work on and be robs ***** for the last 2 days!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rf860 said:


> How do you find it in general and also in comparison to the old 170hp 2.0 tdi?


If I'm just comparing engines, then power wise...not much difference, however the difference comes woth the bi turbo and this has very minimal lag being the main difference.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

devonutopia said:


> Nice car!
> 
> Did you attempt to clay on paint whilst tardis on it?  I have already found that tardis melts clay into a mushy mess. I'll not make that error again. I do find claying whilst iron-X is suddsy works though.


No, tardis was rinsed before claying and kept as separate stages


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

James Bagguley said:


> Made the right choice on the alloys then :thumb:
> I waaaant your car man! It looks even sweeter after having some skilled attention and products lavished upon its worthy form


Cheers matey  appreciate the kind words. Im one for if your going to do it...do it properly. 

Thanks again rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> very nice rob
> 
> how did you find the sonax with the vrg??
> 
> i didnt like it ,but on the rotary its a revelation


Hiya steve, to be honest the sonax worked exactly how we wanted it to. It needed some warming up before hand but as you can probably appreciate the car had next to no defects so was purely used to enhance the gloss levels on the car so worked very well on the vrg as i was astonished by the results we achieved. We was discussing before the polish stage that we reckoned it wouldnt make much difference but it did.

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> The pictures do not do this car justice at all!
> 
> It was a pleasure to work on and be robs ***** for the last 2 days!


Cheers nick, to be fair the car wouldn't look half as good as it does with out you. Appreciate the help you did and the detailers wobble head you got down to a tee . Car turned exactly how i wanted it too and more.

Over the moon .

Cheers Nick been a good couple of days and had a laugh taking mick out of everything hahaha.

Rob


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

That is lovely. These new Skodas definitely have a more premium look to them imo


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> That is lovely. These new Skodas definitely have a more premium look to them imo


Thank you, i mist say they are getting a hell of a lot more classy the spec and feel of this one over my mk2 cannot even compare this is a very high class car and up there with high end audi and vw in my opinion


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Few photos of EXO doing its job very well last night


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good Rob, not so sure on the white myself but i do like the mk3 Octavia vRS and you guys have made a proper job of getting it protected.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im not a huge white car fan myself but felt it was the right colour for this car.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I do apologise, all the photos have now hopefully being improved (learning how to do it through photobucket). Also more photos added to the process  enjoy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work Rob, that should keep the Briskodians happy


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks absolutely fantastic! Really good looking car these new VRS Ocatvias, especially in estate form!

Cracking work too!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work Rob, that should keep the Briskodians happy


Haha cheers Shaun, stuff them mardy old sods, I'll stick to my trusty fellow DWers.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic! Really good looking car these new VRS Ocatvias, especially in estate form!
> 
> Cracking work too!


Thank you very much , is definitely a step up from the older one, to say its a vrs I feel the styling lets it down slightly but in my own opinion I love it   .

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks very smart dude :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks fantastic Rob, great choice of colour and car :thumb:

I was very tempted last year by the vRS but the deal wasn't good enough for me. Congrats!

There was a guy on the Jag forum I frequent who placed and order for a vRS but was told it wouldn't be delivered until next year! He cancelled and bought an XF Sportbrake instead!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Looks fantastic Rob, great choice of colour and car :thumb:
> 
> I was very tempted last year by the vRS but the deal wasn't good enough for me. Congrats!
> 
> There was a guy on the Jag forum I frequent who placed and order for a vRS but was told it wouldn't be delivered until next year! He cancelled and bought an XF Sportbrake instead!


Thanks buddy. Yes there is quite a wait on them, think i was lucky to spec mine up and get it quick


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Some cars look cack in white, some look mint, this 1 is a stunner, good choice of wheels too. You guys have done a marvelous job and used top products.
C1 / EXO on a white car is something else, hats off to you both / well done & thanks for sharing.
Ian


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ESS said:


> Some cars look cack in white, some look mint, this 1 is a stunner, good choice of wheels too. You guys have done a marvelous job and used top products.
> C1 / EXO on a white car is something else, hats off to you both / well done & thanks for sharing.
> Ian


Thank you for the very kind words  makes me very happy. 

Rob


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

My FW Focus ST came off a pro detailer, this is his favourite combination on many cars, water behaviour and the finish if prepped right is awesome.
Yours was mate / a cracking motor to be proud of............:thumb:
Now then 30yrs ago you mentioned Skoda's / need i say more LOL.
E


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ESS said:


> My FW Focus ST came off a pro detailer, this is his favourite combination on many cars, water behaviour and the finish if prepped right is awesome.
> Yours was mate / a cracking motor to be proud of............:thumb:
> Now then 30yrs ago you mentioned Skoda's / need i say more LOL.
> E


Yes i went to a bonfire last night and parked in a field of mud ha this morning gave it a rinse and was perfect again haha its water behaviour is ace.

Hahaha this is my third skoda in last 2 years lets say the first one lived up to skoda's name 30years ago, although saying that it was the VW parts that let it down. Its a very classy car in my opinion and come on leaps and bounds from the mk2 octavia I had before it.

Rob


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes i went to a bonfire last night and parked in a field of mud ha this morning gave it a rinse and was perfect again haha its water behaviour is ace.
> 
> Hahaha this is my third skoda in last 2 years lets say the first one lived up to skoda's name 30years ago, although saying that it was the VW parts that let it down. Its a very classy car in my opinion and come on leaps and bounds from the mk2 octavia I had before it.
> 
> Rob


I can vouch for the above this car is lovely if it were big enough for my expanding family I'd seriously be looking at these in the same spec as robs only thing different I'd have is the iPhone connector  but in all seriousness this is a quality car :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> I can vouch for the above this car is lovely if it were big enough for my expanding family I'd seriously be looking at these in the same spec as robs only thing different I'd have is the iPhone connector  but in all seriousness this is a quality car :thumb:


Hahaha dont go there nick, if id of known id of gone for it although they don't do lightening cable and 5's apparently don't work yet, but bluetooth and an ipod nano bought specifically for the car all colour co ordinated 

Cheers nick


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

stunning looking car and results, i must cracl on with trying G technics

which combo is best for bodywork in general?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> stunning looking car and results, i must cracl on with trying G technics
> 
> which combo is best for bodywork in general?


In what way? Personally iv only used C1 + EXO


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have added a little video to show the water sheeting. The video has been done after a week of the car having C1 + EXO on, the car has also 300miles worth of dirt and mud due to driving country lanes every day.

Hope it helps.

Rob


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking good Rob, very good mate :thumb:

The finish is superb!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome looking car and a top job! Nice one


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good and the alloys really set it off


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

Love Octavia VRS's and white cars. This looks the dogs now. Well done.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

You lucky .......

Great wheels. Does it efect the ride comfort comparing it to 18"? Have you thought about spacers for the rear wheels?
Nice detailing job.

Btw ... did you say that motor is a biturbo?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

giggs said:


> You lucky .......
> 
> Great wheels. Does it efect the ride comfort comparing it to 18"? Have you thought about spacers for the rear wheels?
> Nice detailing job.
> ...


Haha i wouldn't say Im lucky iv worked damn hard to get myself in a position to be able to afford a car like this.

Personally I don't it has affected the ride any differently. The road noise i would say has increased slightly but not noticeable as I have the radio on.

Yes the car is going to be lowered 25mm and have 10mm spacers on in the coming weeks, tomorrow I'm going to get some prices.

The motor is not BiTurbo which was my mistake which I was rudely told differently on the Škoda forum (highly don't recommend it), i heard before the car was released it was to have the VW BiTurbo engine found in the Amarok, Transporter and various Audi cars i believe and I heard no different and with the lack of turbo lag and having the same power output seemed reasonable for me to think it was.

Rob


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rob, I think it's a twin scroll turbo.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Rob, I think it's a twin scroll turbo.


To be honest it could well be, it would make sense with the cars acceleration characteristics depending on how you have accelerated, I have no idea. It drives nice with smooth delivery thats the main thing haha.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes the car is going to be lowered 25mm and have 10mm spacers on in the coming weeks, tomorrow I'm going to get some prices.


Now that's going to be great.

I read somewhere that Superb (2015) will get the first biTDI in Skoda.

Cheers


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Great car, I love mine also.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

hhmmmm DSG, lush


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

meraredgti said:


> hhmmmm DSG, lush


Its the best thing ever haha yes im lazy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just an update, the car has now worn C1 + EXO for nearly 2 months and its water behaviour is as it was on day one which I love.

I have noticed also that the car although is very mucky is much cleaner that in would be normally.

Washing is an absolute dream with a simple pressure wash removing 80% of the grime.

Very impressed, lets see how long it lasts.

Rob


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Just an update, the car has now worn C1 + EXO for nearly 2 months and its water behaviour is as it was on day one which I love.
> 
> I have noticed also that the car although is very mucky is much cleaner that in would be normally.
> 
> ...


Interesting Rob. I may have to swap to Gtechniq.

I'm finding my AB Cherry Glaze and Nano Seal wearing a little thin. Not easy to clean at all


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Interesting Rob. I may have to swap to Gtechniq.
> 
> I'm finding my AB Cherry Glaze and Nano Seal wearing a little thin. Not easy to clean at all


Im one to go by the saying of if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing, but I found AB stuff awful, the magifoam is good but for everything else iv tried.

Not sure if you saw the thread of me moaning about black streaks, well thats stopped, now i don't know if its cause I thoroughly cleaned the rubbers or due to the Gtechniq. Im awaiting a GoPro clamp mount but ill do a little video showing the process and how clean it gets.

Rob


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheers Rob. I wouldn't say I've found their stuff awful, but after spending the best part of two days preparing my car for winter and now it's just as hard to clean as it was before. The products did a good job but maybe it's their longevity I'm not finding great.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Cheers Rob. I wouldn't say I've found their stuff awful, but after spending the best part of two days preparing my car for winter and now it's just as hard to clean as it was before. The products did a good job but maybe it's their longevity I'm not finding great.


Yeah its a but annoying isn't cause i can remember seeing your prep. Would highly recommend Gtechniq and you know I'm a swissvax fan haha.

Rob


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My pockets aren't deep enough for Swissvax  

I might have to try Gtechniq, I've only ever used G1, L1 and I1.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha mine aren't anymore, don't have time to use it enough hence going sealant. Iv got G1 on this too. Got DLUX on wheels which seem to be fading away on parts after 3 months.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/iE_eEUNsIb/


----------



## dirt666 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks awesome mate. Rob wonder if you can help me I got VRS aswell how do you clean your interior mate mine is suede & black. thanks mate with kind regards


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Is yours the mk2? When I had that in the mk2 i used swissvax alcanta and sprayed on brushed then wiped with a cloth and it removed at the blue die from jeans.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Rob,

Just looked at the price of C1 and EXO, wowee I wasn't expecting that!

How much of each did you use on your car? E.g. How many cars could you do with 30ml (the smallest size they do)?

What's your routine for maintenance? 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hiya,

Think i paid £65 from Roll up and Shine with discount code. 

I had about 10ml left of C1 and minimal of EXO. But due to stupid pouring thing in the top of the meant the stuff that was left was useless as couldn't get it out of the bottle. 

I did 1x Layer of C1 and 2x Layers of EXO. 

As for maintenance simply pressure wash down and then Car-Chem 1900:1 shampoo, however been trying some Gtechniq G-Wash but no difference 😏.

Apparently carpro snow soap is what is needed to help maintain so going to buy some and use it once a month to hopefully reduce fallout on the car cause i park my car next to the railway at work.

Rob


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheers Rob. That's £15 cheaper than CYC! 

I'm just concerned about the maintenance due to the price of the stuff. I don't want to waste it or for it to wear off too quickly. 

I have a few different shampoos so didn't want to buy any more really either. Same really to with snow foam, however I don't mind getting some more as I don't have much AF Avalanche or AB Magifoam left.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I might be wrong with what i paid just check them out, i highly recommend roll up and shine.

As you've seen from Instagram it still sheets water like day one and iv just used normal shampoo so will see how it holds up.

I definitely wouldn't change what you have.

Rob


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Car looked good at the gym Rob!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Car looked good at the gym Rob!


Cheers buddy, don't tell any one the state it was in though haha, couldn't be bothered to wash it today


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I might be wrong with what i paid just check them out, i highly recommend roll up and shine.
> 
> As you've seen from Instagram it still sheets water like day one and iv just used normal shampoo so will see how it holds up.
> 
> ...


Ah ok cheers mate. Just not that impressed with the AB stuff.


----------

